# Driving Record



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I just have a quick question. What would be the correct place to get a copy of my driving record? Local police station or RMV?

Thank you very much


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

RMV, and I believe it will cost you between $10-$25


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> Asked and answered......lock it down before this useful becomes a trainwreck


Oh C'mon now, lets send him to the library first.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Also, there are 2 options, at least there was when I received mine.
A driving record and a driving history. I believe the Driving Record goes back to the day you were licensed, the History only goes back 10 years or so.

Just my 00.02, but unless you are a relatively new driver, for the extra 5 or 10 bucks, I'd go for the more comprehensive report.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Question thouroughly answered. Thread Locked


----------

